# possible breeding



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

well in the last 2 weeks ive noticed my 2 biggest natt's getting darker and the one def started gettin bigger in belly area. They also started chewing at the gravel in one spot (nest building i think) and they have shoved the 3rd natt into the corner of tank.
But i got home this morning and they have lightened up (overnight). I have no eggs so did they spawn and eat em or was it kind of a false breed? i was just curious as they showed all the signs of breeding but then nothing
oh yeah the 2 biggest also were doin the breeding dance just like what i saw in breeding vid.
any ideas? will it happen again if they did breed?
thanks


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

happened to me many a time. Don't worry they should be at it soon. I think this could happen if the conditions in the tank chage drastically for any reason.


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

thanks davo 
should i do h2o changes when they are doing this like normal (once they started i didnt do a h2o change every wk like normal cuz i was afraid of breaking it up)
nothing was abnormal about the h2o all tested good


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

IME spawning was always triggered by a water change thurs or fri, then deal with the eggs on the weekend.

It sounds promising, Good luck, and keep us posted


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

well it took em long enough but as of tonight i got eggs


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

CONGRATS! Incase you don't know don't freak when all the eggs disapear. Mine always did and in around 2-3 days you'll come home and the tank will be loooooooooooaded!


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

oh yeah i got hundreds of lil swimmers now and i dont know what to do w em all lol the 30gal aint gonna last long so i think a new 55 will be commin home tomorow.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

shoot, the 30gal will do just fine. Lol don't fall into the idea that most people get when they first get eggs then fry. ALOT of them will die, more than you expect...lol trust me. Takes a while to get the survival % up. I'd look into getting some vinegar eels quick or making them yourself. Just ask if you don't know how to make'em.


----------

